

Deutsche Bank CEO loses patience over traders' email behavior - d0ugie
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/finance/financevideo/10835864/Deutsche-Bank-boss-Colin-Fan-dont-boast-or-be-vulgar.html

======
jqm
I find it telling he is less worried about the behavior and more worried about
the paper trail.

But ya, this just makes sense from a companies perspective.

~~~
d0ugie
In his defense, his chief concern, and this is true for all sorts of
businesses, is the company's reputation - and traders sliding into locker room
language in their email, instant messages and whatever else is a major
vulnerability. Especially lately with a blossoming forex scandal.

I'd expect greater concerns of this CEO with respect to preserving client
confidence in a company's reputation are incidents of failure to keep internal
things internal, so there's a little irony to this leaked video.

